# Howdy.....



## Andy B (Feb 17, 2005)

...Here's a short piece I've just finished for a library disc that's aimed at the American market.

Hope you enjoy it,

http://www.andrewblaney.com/index/Feel%20Good_OPEN%20SEQ.mp3 (http://www.andrewblaney.com/index/Feel% ... %20SEQ.mp3)
Andy.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Andy,

This is great stuff. Very cool harmonies! Nice work with dynamics and melodie. Very beautiful stringpassage at 1:10! Little bit remeniscent to John Williams's E.T.. Which libraries did you use?

Take care,


----------



## Herman Witkam (Feb 17, 2005)

I like the string ostinato. It gives it this nice drive. The piano and mallets are performed really well. The whole piece sounds really alive.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 17, 2005)

Very nice Andy! I think this is one of the first pieces I've heard of your own compositions - this one is first class. I liked it harmonically - emotionally its very complex but definitive. Nice transitions and great mockup.


----------



## Marsdy (Feb 17, 2005)

Fantastic!

Bit of Copeland in there but Copeland after a few pints of Guiness 

BTW Andy, did you just score that series for the BBC about two film makers from the early 20th century? I can't remember their names but it was on Friday nights at 9pm.


----------



## Andy B (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks guys. Libraries used - VSL, SAM Solo Session & True Strike, EWQLSO Gold, PMI. All with tender, loving customisation :D .

Marsdy I enjoyed the Guiness reference :D . 'Lost world of Mitchell & Kenyon' was me btw.

Andy.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 17, 2005)

Copeland would have been lucky to be drinking Guiness back then. Very nice Andy...loved it. would you be up for a pint in late April with Marsdy and I?

American market...why the hell would you want to do that?

btw I just received Sam's Solo Sessions and they sound great. Just wondered what you used out of it.


----------



## Andy B (Feb 17, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> American market...why the hell would you want to do that?



Just part of a small scale British invasion :twisted: . If I'm around, that pint sounds good - I'm away with the family at some point in April, so let me know where and when closer to the date.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Andy B (Feb 17, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> btw I just received Sam's Solo Sessions and they sound great. Just wondered what you used out of it.



Sorry missed the bottom of your post. I use just about everything from the library. The only possible weak point is the trumpet - sounds like the player held back a bit.

Andy.


----------



## Marsdy (Feb 18, 2005)

Andy B said:


> 'Lost world of Mitchell & Kenyon' was me btw.
> 
> Andy.



That was it! It was a fascinating series and great job on the music.


----------



## NedK (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for posting this Andy. You're a fine composer, and I really love your work.

Frederick, Andy posted some links to more of his music over at VSL in a recent topic called "Lost world of Mitchell and Kenyon" or something close to that.


----------



## lux (Feb 18, 2005)

very nice work, Andy.

Luca


----------



## CJ (Feb 19, 2005)

Really nice work Andy! :o


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Feb 20, 2005)

Andy, 

I dig this piece. Really great work. Incredible life in your composition and programming. I also love the space you are achieving in your mixes. Would you mind sharing a bit about this piece production wise, Altiverb settings etc. Are you using the Vienna Chamber strings for your expressive lines. This is the best I've heard them sound. 

Thanks, 

Colin


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 20, 2005)

Very cool! Rather impressed with the whole sound, and the flutes  Very playful composition as well!


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Feb 20, 2005)

I must agree with everyone here. Well done!


----------



## Andy B (Feb 22, 2005)

scores4film said:


> Andy,
> 
> I dig this piece. Really great work. Incredible life in your composition and programming. I also love the space you are achieving in your mixes. Would you mind sharing a bit about this piece production wise, Altiverb settings etc. Are you using the Vienna Chamber strings for your expressive lines. This is the best I've heard them sound.
> 
> ...



Thanks Colin. I use three instances of Altiverb:

Castle of De Haar: Main Hall - as a loose early reflection

Amsterdam Concertgebouw Large Hall - as a general Hall Reverb

Trackdown Scoring Stage - as a tight early reflection

For the most part it's pretty simple stuff, like more early reflections for the Brass and Percussion. Getting VSL to sit in a mix is probably the hardest thing about the library, but since buying some of the 'ambient built in' libraries it's made it a bit easier, in that I can just A/B between real reverb and my attempts with VSL.

The Chamber Strings aren't used in this piece. The melodic strings are a mixture of VSL Violins/Violas/'Celli Perf-leg, VSL Solo Violin/Viola/'Celli & GOLD 11 Violins/'Celli.

Hth,

Andy.


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Feb 22, 2005)

Andy, 

Couple more questions for you. Do you use Altiverb as an bus/aux send or as a direct plug-in per track? Do you send to Altiverb pre-fader? 

I have several pc's running VSL, QLSO etc piped directly into a Mac and Logic7 via several 2408's (no mixer). Are you running a somewhat similar setup? If so, how do you deal with monitoring latency when applying effects without bouncing every single track to disk? I use MOTU cuemix for direct monitoring and calculate the fx latency into the Altiverb pre-delay. Wondering if you have a better way. 

Thanks, 

Colin


----------



## TheoKrueger (Feb 22, 2005)

This piece is an amazing mock-up , lots of space and warm feeling. The composition is just great and really complex. 

Well done Andy !


----------



## Ed (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes Andy this is very cool! I love the piano glock parts.

Almost seems a shame to waste such a good idea on a music library  

Ed


----------



## Andy B (Feb 24, 2005)

Ed said:


> Yes Andy this is very cool! I love the piano glock parts.
> 
> Almost seems a shame to waste such a good idea on a music library
> 
> Ed



What I love about library music (apart from the royalties :D ) is the chance to write away from picture. There's rarely enough space in a TV programme to write something like this track, so I'm having great fun doing stuff like this at the moment.

Thanks for the comments,

Andy.


----------



## Andy B (Feb 24, 2005)

scores4film said:


> Andy,
> 
> Couple more questions for you. Do you use Altiverb as an bus/aux send or as a direct plug-in per track? Do you send to Altiverb pre-fader?
> 
> ...



Sorry Colin missed your question before. I use Altiverb as a Bus/Aux send. I send to Altiverb post fader. 
I run a MAC with DP and a couple of PCs & a couple of other MACs piping audio in via two 2408s (I have a Yamaha O2R as the master). I don't seem to have a noticable issue with latency regarding all samples passing through Altiverb. I'm running Altiverb in no-latency mode btw.

Hth,

Andy.


----------



## fictionmusic (Mar 3, 2005)

Andy B said:


> What I love about library music (apart from the royalties :D ) is the chance to write away from picture. There's rarely enough space in a TV programme to write something like this track, so I'm having great fun doing stuff like this at the moment.
> 
> Thanks for the comments,
> 
> Andy.



Andy...amazing stuff! 

I agree with you wholeheartedly about writing for library. I have been submitting songs to libraries for years and all in all they have become my favorite jobs because they are not bound by editor's and director's edits. 
I have written so much music to picture where I want the piece to go one way, but the edit demands another. I have had to countlessly revise a "perfect" cue just because the timeline had changed a wee bit (over and again), and I have had to make artistic sense of editor's arbitrary edits, way too many times to think it is in any way superior to writing library music.

The good thing about writing for library is that it is music for music's sake and not bound by extra-musical considerations. As the tools for editing have become computer-based and a lot more commoï €  W i‹3E558c8e1a   [email protected]þúÓï   Ø3E4121709a   [email protected]þúÔï ¯  œŽ3E4121709a   W@öúÕï ð  &  üŽ3Ea666e765 5http://personal.bellsouth.net/d/j/djkeenum/keenum.jpg  Z@öúÖï €  c  f3Ec222df01 8http://img63.im


----------

